# Sheep or swine?



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 16, 2006)

Sheep or swine?

(Brooks "Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices")

It is possible for Christians to fall into the same sins of 
which they have formerly repented--by the secret, subtle, 
and strong workings of sin in their hearts. And no wonder, 
for though their repentance is ever so sincere and sound
--yet their graces are but weak, and their mortification 
of sin is imperfect in this life. Though by grace they are 
freed from the dominion of sin, and from the damnatory 
power of every sin, and from the love of all sin; yet grace 
does not free them from the indwelling of any one sin. 
Therefore it is possible for a Christian to fall again and 
again into the same sin. 

God will graciously pardon those sins to His people, 
which He will not in this life totally subdue in His people. 

I have never seen a promise in Scripture, which says that 
when our sorrow and grief has been so great, or so much, 
for this or that sin--that God will then preserve us from 
ever falling into the same sin. The sight of such a promise 
would be as life from the dead to many a precious soul, 
who desires nothing more than to keep close to Christ, 
and fears nothing more than backsliding from Christ.

Yet, there is a great difference between a sheep which by 
weakness falls into the mire--and a swine which delights 
to wallow in the mire! There is a great difference between 
a woman who is raped, though she fights and cries out--
and an alluring adulteress!


----------

